# Your wife and Your Parent Issues???



## rajantonyv (Jun 29, 2009)

Has anyone gone through where your wife had issues with your parents? In my case, it has strained our marriage. How did you handle the situation?


----------



## kmw51561 (Oct 26, 2009)

What are the issues?

My mom and wife never got along.


----------

